
Apple limits online iPhone purchases to two per person amid coronavirus - totalZero
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-health-coronavirus-apple/apple-limits-online-iphone-purchases-to-two-per-person-amid-coronavirus-idUSKBN2170DS
======
mister_hn
Is there people actually buying more than 2 iPhones? We are speaking about
€1200 phones (11 Pro). What do they do for a job?

~~~
benayatei
Some people do not buy for personal use Yes they do business.

------
benayatei
This sentence "this infecting over 240,000 and killing about 10,000 globally"
is very scary.

